# Mason jar Lids



## will25265 (Mar 7, 2019)

Ball presto and Boyd  zinc and porcelain lids....is there any value


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 8, 2019)

Not unless you have a large quantity.  I get $0.50 each for those styles at the show.


----------

